# Meditation/yoga/tai chi for anxiety



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

helloI have just started taking a Tai CHi class to help with my anxiety.I noticed when I got there taht my anxiety was around and provoking me,luckily I was able to keep it from getting too bad.During the class,I felt such a complete sense of calmness and happiness that I smiled to myself,and at another point I was almost brought to tears because it made me feel so happy and I could focus on my body rather than run away from it.what I relief!!It was strange.Usually when I'm anxious I feel so out of control and scared,and it's as if I'm constantly fighting with my body.The slow movements in Tai Chi,(Wu Sytle)made me feel more connected and less like an outsider to my body,once I was back in my center of myself,I could calm myself down.It was as if my body's movements were letting my brain know that it's time to stop working so hard,and slow down.It was such a nice experience and I can't wait to go to my next class.I just thought I would share my experience with you all incase you were thinking of trying Tai Chi,or Yoga or even Meditation,because it really DOES work.take care


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Stargirl,I'm glad that you posted this for everyone.







It's amazing how much things like Tai Chi and meditation can help.I do meditation, myself, and I also post a Zen thought for the day at "The Meeting Place" forum.There are a lot of things we can do to help with anxiety, and it's a matter of finding the best one for each person.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------

